

Our Rails site is open for preview registration - legnaflow
http://realthematics.com/signup

======
legnaflow
Hello Guys,

News from rails beginners, our rails site finally has a mvp open for preview
registration! It's hosted in Amazon AWS (free tier) instead of Heroku (need to
pay).

<http://realthematics.com/signup>

It's quite simple in this preview version, please give it a test drive and try
to figure out what it could do for you! (a social

bookmark? a news aggregator? etc....)

We consider you the idea leaders and early adopters. Please do drop us an
email for anything you want to say!

Cheers!

The Real Team

realteam@realthematics.com

p.s. please don't laugh at us if you can not help, we just try to follow the
book Four Steps to Epiphany :)

